# Deactivated weapons



## SuperTrooper (3 Jan 2005)

Hello all, long time reader, first time poster lol.

Well I have decided to give this a try, a few folks in the mess have come up to me and asked this question about having weapons in the mess that are deactivated, nothing wrong with them I said.
The day went on and some guys came up and asked if I could deactivate some enfields for them and present this to their mess, sure I said, cost ya some bucks but it can be done!
What can we have?

Anything you want!

So if anyone would like to have a weapon deactivated and mounted, give me a ring.


For those who are wondering what I do on the civie side, I work in the film industry as an Armorer.

If anyone has any question, do ask!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Jan 2005)

If you are here to advertise your business, why not use your real name?  Or give some idea of where you are located?  Hard to surrender hard earned money to an anonymous person on the internet, unless of course, that is your intent.

So who are you, and where are you located?

Also be advised that simple advertising is not permitted on the forums.

Unless you can provide a better location than "golden horseshoe" I'm of a mind to recommend your account be deleted.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jan 2005)

I don't think SuperTrooper's intent is malicious here... As Michael said, we do encourage commercial ventures to go through the official advertising process. Sounds like interesting work though...


Cheers
Mike


----------



## SuperTrooper (3 Jan 2005)

Hello Mr. Dorosh

Well I'm Al Vrkljan, yes I know I have a vowel, shocking isn't it lol.
I'm with 11 FD in Hamilton, the company that I'm with is based in Toronto.
If you wish you can check up my name on this web site, www.IMDB.com and type my name, it will show you the show's I've worked on.

Mr. Bobbitt, thanks.

It was just an idea that someone gave me to spruce up the mess, so I figured why not let other's have a chance, or have one hanging over their fire place at home.

I plan on donating one to my SNCO mess, FN and a enfield.
In time a bren, sten and maybe a vickers.

cheers.


----------



## SuperTrooper (3 Jan 2005)

on a further note, as soon as I figure on how to post pic's, I'll show some of the dewats.

Al


----------



## jfladeroute (4 Jan 2005)

SuperTrooper said:
			
		

> Hello all, long time reader, first time poster lol.
> 
> Well I have decided to give this a try, a few folks in the mess have come up to me and asked this question about having weapons in the mess that are deactivated, nothing wrong with them I said.
> The day went on and some guys came up and asked if I could deactivate some enfields for them and present this to their mess, sure I said, cost ya some bucks but it can be done!



For what it's worth, having the weapons deactivated is not enough - the deactivation still has to meet the Security standards, be inspected and certified. In my Armoury, we have the 17 Wing Armourers come up once a year. They certify the display weaponry (both Mess and Museum) and present me with a certificate for them. Every display weapon/shell is certified annually.

During the time between their visits, any donated weapons are either stored in our weapons vault or shipped with our local supply run to the base for deactivation/certification and return. Donated ammunition (don't ask) normally involves a call to our local OPP for EOD.


----------



## SuperTrooper (6 Jan 2005)

Here are the pic's
More on the way


----------



## SuperTrooper (6 Jan 2005)

Have to learn to resize!


----------



## SuperTrooper (6 Jan 2005)

Final product.


----------



## SuperTrooper (6 Jan 2005)

Here's some example's of other dewats


----------



## chrisf (6 Jan 2005)

SuperTrooper said:
			
		

> Well I'm Al Vrkljan, yes I know I have a vowel, shocking isn't it lol.
> I'm with 11 FD in Hamilton, the company that I'm with is based in Toronto.
> If you wish you can check up my name on this web site, www.IMDB.com and type my name, it will show you the show's I've worked on.



I looked it up... it's a pretty impressive list... unfortunately, I have no idea how to pronounce your name...


----------



## SuperTrooper (6 Jan 2005)

Thanks

Here is the english version

Verklan vs Vrkljan.


----------



## Baloo (6 Jan 2005)

Perhaps you should beg forgiveness for working with the atrocity known as Resident Evil: Apocalpse? I'm sure in time it can be rectified...


----------



## SuperTrooper (6 Jan 2005)

Like working on RE3 lol, if the movie makes more then the budget it started out with, then it's a good thing, also the movie was never meant to be oscar material.
I enjoyed working on it considering the industry in Toronto took a nose dive during SARS, so I was very glad to be working on it at the time!


----------



## Danjanou (7 Jan 2005)

is it just me or are others looking at that pic of the wall of weapons and drooling in envy?  :'(


----------



## Baloo (7 Jan 2005)

I'm liking the MG-42's. Are they authentic?


----------



## Bartok5 (7 Jan 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> is it just me or are others looking at that pic of the wall of weapons and drooling in envy?   :'(



Nope, I can't say that deactivated firearms (of any flavour) do a thing for me.  They're fancy paperweights - nothing more.  

Thanks, but no thanks.  I like all of my firearms to function as intended.  Each to their own though....


----------



## redleafjumper (7 Jan 2005)

I'm with Mark C., deactivated weapons, especially Vickers guns, but really any of them, cut and welded make me cry.  I'm not even happy about having to settle for collecting converted autos instead of unblemished ones.  On a professional note the photos provided do look like nice clean jobs.


----------



## chrisf (7 Jan 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> is it just me or are others looking at that pic of the wall of weapons and drooling in envy?   :'(



Honestly, if I was going to get somthing that was only fit to hang on a wall, I'd probably go with a musket, or even an old Lee-Enfield .303 (Though I don't think I could bring myself to pay somone to deactivate such a wonderful rifle as the Lee-Enfield... though if it's already been done, it wouldn't look too bad hanging on the wall, maybe polish the brass, get a nice sling for it...)


----------



## Artef/x (27 Sep 2005)

Hi Super trooper! Im wondering if you know were i can get a Lee Enfield No.I mk.III (SMLE) rubber replica or deactivated w/bayonet? Im directing a short movie about world war 1, and im looking for a realistic replica, no need of gun fire.


----------



## redleafjumper (27 Sep 2005)

A replica rubber Lee Enfield might be a trick.  It would likely be easier to locate and use a real one.  Where are you operating?  There are some businesses that supply prop firearms for movies in BC, but again if you have access to someone with a Possession Acquisition License, it it likely easier to use a real one under proper supervision of safe handling.


----------



## Artef/x (27 Sep 2005)

I'm in montreal. 
Do i need someone with a license for the deactivated rifle to?? I can have access to someone with a license, may i need him if i want to rent the gun?


----------



## redleafjumper (27 Sep 2005)

A deactivated firearm is not  considered a firearm; however, it may, in some circumstances cause you legal trouble since good dewats are hard to tell from working firearms.  Quebec police tend to be fairly rigid about enforcement and it is easiest to have the paperwork even when it is a dewat. Did you do a google search such as "firearm, dewat or deactivated,(or replica)  Montreal?  You might try some of the Montreal area Firearm Stores, particularly military ones.  Ones I know of in Canada that supply dewats include Marstar, The Soldier Shop, and the Kenogami Gunshop.  There are others but perhaps a quick google search will bring up what you need.
Sometimes hunter safety examiners also have access to deactivated training firearms, including Lee-Enfields for their courses.
That's where I'd start anyway.


----------



## KevinB (27 Sep 2005)

The Solider Shop is defunct.


I wont own a  gun I can't shoot.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Sep 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> The Solider Shop is defunct.
> 
> 
> I wont own a   gun I can't shoot.



Indeed, Jimmy folded his tent and the building now sells motor-scooters(!)

Kearns and McMurchey (sp?) got into trouble in Edmonton from what I heard but had really nice stuff; I thought the Soldier Shop was selling KandM exclusively?


----------



## larry Strong (27 Sep 2005)

How come the bolt on the first FN is to the rear? I thought the bolt had to be welded in the closed position!


----------



## geo (27 Sep 2005)

Larry....
that's what was pointed out before.... Civ dewat VS Mil dewat work to different standards.
what was done for the Movie business won't necessarily pass inspection by DND inspectors.

BTW - to be technical... it's a breach block & breach block carrier - not a bolt  ;D


----------



## larry Strong (27 Sep 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> BTW - to be technical... it's a breach block & breach block carrier - not a bolt   ;D



I know, and I hang my head in shame.....having packed enough of them, and having my chest bruised from the bra that used to carry the C2 mags, while pepperpotting.


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Oct 2005)

Someday maybe I'll own a real live Sten, but for now, a dewat came my way, and I grabbed it at a decent price.

It may not work, but it IS a little piece of Canadian History, (yes, it's a 1942 Longbranch) that's been saved from a scrap-yard somewhere.







In behind is a 1/4 Scale (again, non-firing) replica of the venerable .50 M2

Kinda neat, but only for show :-(

NS


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Jan 2006)

Saw some Sten guns and a broomhandle at a show for $900 each, but I think I will buy a ex-Chinese broomhandle for $400 that might work


----------



## NavyShooter (30 Jan 2006)

Oh, BTW, that scaled down .50 is now a firing replica....

Videos within a couple of weeks.  Some final tweaking needed, but I had it out to the range on Saturday dumping a few mags through it for testing.

NS


----------



## geo (30 Jan 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Oh, BTW, that scaled down .50 is now a firing replica....
> Videos within a couple of weeks.  Some final tweaking needed, but I had it out to the range on Saturday dumping a few mags through it for testing.
> NS


Uhhh.... firing what? 7.62?  .30cal?


----------



## NATO Boy (30 Jan 2006)

geo,

Navyshooter told me it fires .22LR (fed with 10 rd mags.)

cheers

Navyshooter,

Can't wait to see the movie(s).....


----------



## geo (31 Jan 2006)

.22 interesting.
The only thing missing will be that slow steady beat that tells em we're knocking at their door.


----------



## Armymatters (31 Jan 2006)

I remember seeing a deactivated AK-47, a Uzi, and a M16 in a police museum in Vancouver...


----------

